# __ملخصات لكتــــب معماريه !!!!



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم
____
دى بعض الملخصات لكتب معماريه... ويا رب تفدكم فى ابحاثك او فى اى شئ اخر 


_____


اولا : كتاب:""*العمارة الإسلامية والبيئة"": *
____ *




 *


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *​ 

*.......*​ 

*العمارة الإسلامية والبيئة*​ 
اسمحوا لى أن أطلق على قراءتى لأى كتاب بأنها رحلة جميلة فى عالم الخيال. 
رحلتنا اليوم ليست رحلة عادية، ولكنها رحلة مزجت بين العلم والحلم، بين الواقع والخيال، بين العالم المادى والعالم الدينى الروحى.
فمنذ أن بدأت فى قراءة هذا الكتاب، ورأيت مزج المؤلف بين القرآن والعلم، واستشهاده الدائم بالقرآن والسنة، وتدعيمه للفكر الذى يوضحه بهما، وطريقة سردة وشرحه للمعلومة، وأنا أحس أنه يأخذنا فى رقصة فالس حالمة جميلة، وينقلنا من عالمنا المادى، إلى عالم ألف ليلة وليلة، وبين لنا مدى جمال وسحر العمارة الإسلامية على اختلاف مستوياتها وبلدانها، ومدى جمال كل عنصر فيها، فهو ينتقل من بلد إلى بلد بمنتهى الرشاقة، دون أن يحسسنا بفروق المسافات بينها، وكل ما تحس به هو الإستمتاع برؤية هذه البلاد، حيث أن وصفه لنا، يجعلنا نرى كل كلمة يكتبها، وكذلك بين لنا مدى عبقرية المعمارى المسلم، ومدى تأثره بالقرآن والسنة، وتأثره بالحضارة الثقافية والبيئية والإجتماعية للبلد الذى يدخلها الإسلام، كذلك وضح لنا مدى تأثير الإسلام فى عمارة كل هذه الحضارات، ومدى تأثير الحضارات والبيئات المختلفة على العمارة الإسلامية.
ما تكاد تبدأ فى قراءة هذا الكتاب حتى تجد نفسك لا تتركه إلا بعد أن تنهى قراءته، وما أن تنتهى منه، إلا وتجد نفسك تريد أن تبدأ فيه ثانية، فطابع الصوفية الروحانية الجميلة الذى يغلب على الكتاب، يجعلك تستمع بكل كلمة تقرأها وتستفيد منها.
تعالوا معى لنستطلع هذا الكتاب ونبدأ رحلتنا، واسمحوا لى أن أكتب بعض المعلومات المفيدة، فلن أقول فقط العناوين وماذا يريد أن يقول الكاتب، ولكن سوف أسجل بعض المعلومات الشيقة التى ستمتعنا فى رحلتنا وتجعلها رحلة شيقة ومفيدة أيضا.
*مدخل تمهيدى*
بدأ المؤلف *بمدخل تمهيدى* ليوضح لنا تعريفات لبعض المصطلحات التى سوف يستعملها فى كتابه، حيث بدأ بتعريف للبيئة بصفة عامة وتعريف من وجهة نظر العمارة والعمران، وكان كما يلى:
*البيئة بصفة عامة*: هى كل ما يحيط بالإنسان من موارد طبيعية وكائنات حية تحيط بالإنسان والمكان الذى يعيش فيه.
*والبيئة من وجهة نظر العمارة والعمران*: تتكون من بيئتين أساسيتين:
*البيئة الطبيعية*: وهى التى من صنع الله سبحانه وتعالى وتشمل كل ما يقع على السطح الجعرافى وما عليه من كائنات حية والجو المحيط به من مناخ ونجوم وكواكب وأبراج، وعلم الفلك بصفة عامة، وذلك لإعتقاد الإنسان القديم بأن هذه المخلوقات لها تأثير كبير على البيئة والعمران وراعها المعمارى القديم فى تشييد المعابد والمنازل، كما وضح جليا فى تصميم بعض المعابد الفرعونية.
*البيئة الحضرية*: والتى من صنع الإنسان، هى البيئة المبنية، والتى تتكون من المستوطنات البشرية وما بها من كائنات حية ومبانى وحدائق، ... إلخ.
وبعدها ناقش *علاقة العمارة بالبيئة* ومدى تأثير كل منهما على الأخرى، وأوضح لنا مدى تأثير المناخ والحضارات المختلفة على شكل المبنى ومعالجاته المناخية.
ثم انتقل بخفة ورشاقة ليوضح لنا جذور التصميم البيئى فى حضارات ما قبل الإسلام، بدءا من الحضارة الفرعونية، التى أثبتت بأنها أم الحضارات والعلوم، ومدى تأثرها بالمناخ وعلم الفلك الذى أثر تأثيرا واضحا فى مبانيها وعمارتها بصفة عامة وخاصة فى المعابد واتجاهاتها وشكلها وعلاقتها باتجاه شروق الشمس وغروبها، وبين لنا مدى تأثر الحضارات الأخرى بها.
ثم سافر بعد ذلك بنا لحضارة ما بين النهرين، ووضح لنا مدى تأثير المناخ فى عمارتها، ومنها انتقل للحضارة الإغريقية، التى فى عصرها بدأت نظريات العمارة والتخطيط تأخذ إطارها الفلسفى، وأوضح لنا بداياتها ومدى تأثرها بالحضارة الفرعونية، وبين لنا أيضا الإهتمام الكبير فى حضارة الإغريق بالنواحى الصحية والمناخية فى تخطيط المدن، ومراعاتهم لوضح المبانى وتوجيهات الشوارع، والسماح بالتهوية الجيدة والشمس المفيدة صيفا وشتاءا، وأوضح أنواع المبانى وكيفية ملاءمتها بيئيا ومناخيا فى المدن الإغريقية القديمة.
ثم انتقل بنا إلى الحضارة الرومانية ووضح لنا مدى تأثرها بالحضارة الإغريقية وحضارة الرافدين، ومنها اتجه للحضارة الساسانية التى كانت تشمل " إيران وأفغانستان وبلوخستان" ومدى تأثرها بالفن الرافدى غربا والفن الفارسى القديم شرقا، ومدى تأثرها بالبلاد التى استعمرتها، وقد بلغ الفن الساسانى أوجهه فى القرن الرابع الميلادى، ثم ألقى بعض الضوء على المؤثرات التى ساهمت فى تكوين العمارة والفنون الإسلامية.



*مقدمة*​ثم جاء بالمقدمة التى أوضح فى بدايتها مدى اختلاف العلماء على تعريف واضح للعمارة الإسلامية، ولكن من وجهة نظره هو أنه يجب أن نضع مفهوما للعمارة الإسلامية بحيث يكون أكثر شمولا وعمقا بحيث يجمع النواحى البيئية بكل أنواعها، سواءا دينيا، اجتماعيا، ثقافيا، ومناخيا، وبعدها قدم عرضا لهدف وماهية الدراسة فى كل فصل من فصول الكتاب.
ثم ترك كل هذا وأدخلنا للعالم السحرى الحالم الجميل، لتبدأ رحلتنا الفعلية وهى الكتاب الذى بدأه بالفصل الآتى:
*الفصل الأول: عمارة البيئة فى الإسلام*​فى بداية الرحلة حاول أن يعرف البيئة فى الإسلام واستشهد بآيات قرآنية عديده، والتى أثبتت بأن البيئة هى السموات وما فيها والأرض وما عليها وما تحتها وكل ما يحيط الإنسان ويتفاعل به، ومنها اتجه ليوضح تأثير الإسلام كفكر على البيئة العمرانية وعلى فكر المعمارى المسلم وعلى العمارة بصفة عامة، سواءا كسلوك وأخلاقيات، أو كتصميم معمارى وعمرانى، ومدى تأثير القرآن والسنة فى هذه المفاهيم، "كالجنة" التى حاول المعمارى المسلم أن يحققها فى دنياه كما رآها فى تصوير القرآن الكريم لها، ولذلك كانت دائما اتجاهاته فى التصميم هى الجمع بين المبنى والحدائق والمياه.
كذلك كان هناك علاقة كبيرة بين الفقة والقضاء الإسلامى بوضع قوانين العمران والبيئة وأحكام البناء، وظهر ذلك جليا فى مراعاة حقوق الجار وتحقيق الخصوصية، وغيرها من الأساسيات التى روعيت فى التصميم وكذلك فى قوانين البناء فى العمارة الإسلامية.
*الفصل الثانى: التفاعلات الحضارية التى شكلت العمارة الإسلامية*​فى هذا الجزء من الرحلة، دخل بنا فى عالم الحضارات القديمة ومدى تأثير هذه الحضارات السابقة على العمارة الإسلامية وخاصة فى مراحل تكوينها الأولى،ومدى تأثير هذه الشعوب وثقافتها وفنونها على الفكر المعمارى المسلم، ومدى تأثير هذه التفاعلات والحضارات التى تمخض عنها ولادة المدارس والطرز المعمارية الإسلامية المختلفة.
وفى وسط الرحلة، عرض بعض التصنيفات المختلفة لبعض العلماء التى درست الحضارات الإسلامية وحللتها، ومدى تأثير كل منها على الأخرى، وكان منها تصنيف "جوستان لوبون" "جون هوج".
ثم دخل بنا بعد ذلك فى عالم المدارس وطرز العمارة الإسلامية ليعرض لنا ما هيتها ومدى تأثير كل منها على الأخرى.
ثم ختم هذا الفصل بهذا الجزء المهم، وهو مدى تأثير العمارة الإسلامية على عمارة الغرب، وكيفية وصول هذه الحضارة هناك، والتى حددها الدكتور "زكى محمد حسن" كما وردت فى هذا الكتاب هى التعاملات التجارية والمدنية، ودخول الإسلام فى تلك الدول مثل الأندلس وصقلية، كذلك أفواج الحجاج المسيحيون لبيت المقدس عندما كانت تحت إمرة المسلمين، وأيضا الحروب الصليبية نقلت حضارة الإسلام لهذه البلاد، ومن خلال الدولة العثمانية التى امتدت إمبراطوريتها للعديد من الدول الأوروبية فى منطقة البلقان، تم نقل الحضارة الإسلامية لها.

*الفصل الثالث: المعالجات المناخية وتصميم مبانى المدينة الإسلامية*​تعتبر هذه المحطة أو هذا الفصل من أهم الأجزاء فى هذا الكتاب، لأنه يعرض لنا بأسلوب جميل ومبسط وواضح، ما هى المشكلات والظروف المناخية فى كل الدول العربية والإسلامية مع اختلاف مكانها، وبعدها تناول المعالجات التخطيطية والمعمارية فى المدنية الإسلامية، وناقش هذه المعالجات باستفاضة وتوضيح كامل، والمحددات لتنفيذها.
حيث بدأ *بالمعالجات التخطيطية للمدينة الإسلامية*، التى وضع لها محددات التى يجب أن تراعى عن وضع تخطيط لأى مدينة:
1- *شروط اختيار موقع المدينة*: بحيث يكون ملائما صحيا وبيئيا ومناخيا وتكون قريبة من مصادر المياه، والمرعى، وكان يراعى عند اختيار موقع المدينة الجديدة فى بدايات الإسلام ألا يفصلها عن المدينة المنورة نهر او بحر نظرا لعدم وجود اسطول بحرى عند المسلمين فى ذلك الوقت، وكان هناك مبدأ مهم يحدد اختيار موقع المدينة، ألا وهو " دفع المضار وجلب المنافع"، وحدد المضار نوعان أرضى وعلاجه عمل أسوار حول المدينة، وسماوى باختيار المدينة بحيث تكون جيدة التهوية حتى لا يفسد طعام أو تنفق دابة أو أى كائن حى.
2- *إتباع الحل المتضام فى المبانى*: نظرا لقسوة المناخ فى معظم الدول الإسلامية وخاصة فى بداية دخول الإسلام، فكان محبذا أن تتقارب المبانى مع بعضها حتى تلطف من حرارة الجو.
3- ضيق الشوارع وتعرجها: لإضفاء جو من الظلال على الشوارع فيقلل من حرارة الجو صيفا، وكانت توجه شمالا جنوبا، لضمان عدم تعرض واجهة المبانى للشمس واستقبالها للرياح الشمالية الخفيفة المحبذة، وكانت الشوارع تتعرض وتنتهى بمكان لتجميع الهواء البارد فيسهل من التخلص من سخونة الجو، والهواء الساخن، وقد ثبت ذلك بعمل دراسات على الهواء وكميته وسرعته فى بعض البيوت الإسلامية القديمة.
4- تسقيف الشوارع وبروز الواجهات: حيث قاموا بتسقيف بعض أجزاء من الشوارع ووضعوا بروزات على واجهات المبانى لتعطى ظلالا على الجدار الخارجى للمبنى فتنخفض درجة حرارتها، وكذلك لتعطى نوع من الخصوصية بين المبانى.
5- مراعات الجوانب الصحية: حيث روعى إمداد المبانى بالمياه الصالحة للشرب، ومد شبكة صرف بحيث تكون بعيدة عن مصدر المياه النقية حتى لا تلوثها، وكانت تكنس الشوارع وترش بالماء لضمان نظافتها.
6- بعد ذلك عرض لنا *المعالجات المناخية فى المبانى* وكان منها:
1- مواد البناء: ومنها الطوب اللبن، الطوب الآجر ومنه الطوب الأحمر البلدى وأحمر ضرب السفرة والطوب الأحمر المحروق، كذلك استعملوا الحجر والجبس والجير والخشب، وقد حدد استعمال كل منها فى أى بلد على حسب توافر المادة فيها، وحدد استعمال كل منها فى أى جزء من المبنى، وكذلك عيوب ومميزات كل مادة منها.
2- *الفناء الداخلى*: قام بتعريف ما هية الفناء وأوضح استعماله فى جميع الحضارات السابقة القديمة بدءا من الحضارة الفرعونية والإغريقية والفارسية والرومانية وأخيرا فى العمارة الإسلامية حيث استعمل بصفة عامة فى المبانى العادية أو الدينية، كما أوضح لنا أهميته المناخية والوظيفية حيث أنه يحقق الخصوصية والبعد عن الضوضاء فى المبانى السكنية ومكان للصلاة فى الصيف فى المساجد.
ثم وضح لنا أسلوب تصميم الفناء فى كل الحضارات، وقام بدراسة تحليلية للنسب المناسبة لأبعاده الهندسية فى كل الحضارات، وبين أهمية وجود المياه والأشجار فيه، حيث أنها تساعد على تخفيض درجة الحرارة نهارا وليلا.
3- *التختبوش والمقعد والإيوان*: عرف كل منها، والصفة التى جمعت بينهم هى الحصول على هواء بارد فى فراغ شبه مغلق، أما ما يفرق بينهم هو مكان تواجد كل منهم فى المنزل، والغرض من استعماله، حيث أن التختبوش يوجد بالدور الأرضى، ويطل على الفناء وعلى الحديقة الخلفية، وقال عنه "حسن فتحى" أنه أضيف على العمارة الإسلامية للحصول على هواء بارد بالحمل "convection" ، والمقعد هو فراغ للرجال يوجد فى الدور الاول فوق التختبوش عادة، ويكون واجهته مفتوحة وعبارة عن عقود محمولة على أعمدة وتكون جهة الشمال، ويطل على الفناء أو الحديقة الداخلية، أما الإيوان فهو فراغ مظلل له أبواب يطل على الخارج أو على الفناء أو الحديقة الداخلية، وهو يحمى الغرف التى تطل عليه من المناخ القاسى صيفا وشتاءا.
4- *ملاقف الهواء*: وضح لنا ما هى وكيفية عملها، وأثبت استعمالها من أيام الفراعنة ولكن بصورة مبسطة فى مسكن "نب أمون"، ثم عرض لنا أهمية استعماله فى العمارة الإسلامية، فهو جزء مهم جدا بها: حيث أنها تعطى هواءا نقيا، هواء يسرى لأعلى، يوفرهواء للمبانى التى ليس لها نوافذ خارجية، تلطيف درجة حرارة الجو داخل المبنى، اقتناص الهواء العليل مهما كان اتجاه المبنى.
كذلك بين لنا أنواعها: ملقف السطح، الملقف ذو البئر، برج الرياح أو الكاشتيل، وأنواع أخرى من الملاقف التى بين لنا أشكالها وأبعادها وطريقة عملها وأماكن استعمالها ومدى أهميتها فى تلطيف الجو داخل المبنى.
5- *النوافذ والفتحات*: بين لنا أنواعها وأبعادها وتأثير نسبتها على المبنى وأنواع المواد المستخدمة فى صنعها والقيم الوظيفية والبيئية لكل من أنواعها المختلفة.
6- *المشربيات*: نحن نعلم جميعا مدى أهمية هذا العنصر فى العمارة الإسلامية بصفة عامة، ولذلك فقد قام المؤلف بشرح وافى لأصلها الذى ثبت أنها استعملت فى العمارة الفرعونية بصورة مبسطة فى منزل "نب أمون" ثم ظهرت بعد ذلك فى الكنائس القديمة، وبين لنا بعد ذلك كيفية معالجتها مناخيا للمبنى بالتفصيل، حيث أنها تسمح بدخول الهواء اللطيف بسهولة نظرا لإستدارة أجزائها، وتضبط الرطوبة فى الجو نتيجة لصنعها من الخشب الذى يمتص الرطوبة، ولا تسمح بدخول أشعة الشمس المباشرة التى تسبب الزغللة، وتتواجد عادة فى الواجهات الخارجية لكى تحقق الخصوصية أيضا فمن بالداخل يرى من بالخارج وليس العكس، ويمكن أن تصنع المشربية من الرخام أو الجص أو المعدن حسب المواد الخام المتوافرة فى البلاد الإسلامية المختلفة، ويمكن وضع ضلف زجاج خلفها لكى تمنع دخول الهواء البارد شتاءا.
7- *أساليب الإضاءة الطبيعية*: نتيجة لإرتفاع درجات الحرارة معظم شهور السنة فى معظم الدول الإسلامية، لجأ المعمارى المسلم لاستعمال الإضاءة غير المباشرة، حتى يتحاشى الشمس المباشرة ودرجة حرارتها العالية، ولذلك استعمل حلولا كثيره لتحقيق ذلك:
· الصحن المكشوف. 
· الزجاج الملون الموجود أعلى الأبواب فى حال إغلاقها.
· الكوات والشخشيخة، فهى تكون أعلى الدرقاعة وتكون أعلى من سطح المبنى وشكلها مربع أو مستطيل أو على شكل قبة صغيرة، وتفتح شبابيك فى رقبتها بزجاج ملون وعليه سلك لمنع دخول الحشرات والطيور، وتسمح بدخول الإضاءة غير المباشرة.
· المضاوى: وهى عبارة عن فتحات صغيرة فى السقف تسد بزجاج أو قعر قنينة، وهى تستعمل للإضاءة فقط دون التهوية، وعادة تستعمل فى الحمامات والفراغات ذات الخصوصية العالية.
· وفى المناطق الباردة نتيجة لتسقيف الصحن، لجأ لعمل اختلاف فى ارتفاعات الأسقف ليعمل التهوية والإضاءة من خلالها، وكان السقف إما منحدر أو مقبب، ووضع الفتحات فى أعلى جدران القاعات، وفى رقبة تغطية الصحن، ورقاب القباب.
8- *استخدام العناصر الطبيعية*: حيث استعمل عنصرى المياه والأشجار استعمالا ناجحا وجميلا، لكى يساعد على تلطيف درجة حرارة المبنى داخله وفوقه وحوله، حيث استخدم النافورات والسلسبيل والفسقية، داخل المبنى فى الدرقاعة، وفى الحدائق الداخلية، كذلك استعمل الأشجار والنباتات فى الحدائق الداخلية وعلى الأسطح، وهذا أدى لتخفيض درجات الحرارة داخل المبنى، ودرجة حرارة سطحه، وساعد أيضا فى إضفاء جو من الخصوصية لساكنى المنزل.
9- *معالجة الضوضاء*: باستعمال الحوائط السميكة، الأفنية الداخلية، حدائق السطح، الفتحات الخارجية الضيقة، ونهايات الشوارع المغلقة، لعزل المبانى الإسلامية عن الضوضاء وتحقيق خصوصية لساكنى المنازل، وقد أثبت ذلك فى دراسة مقارنة بين ثلاث منازل بالقاهرة، حيث أثبتت قلة الضوضاء داخل المنزل عن خارجه بنسبة كبيرة، ومن خلال توزيع الفراغات داخل البيت ثبت أن المعمارى المسلم كان يأخذ فى اعتباره أن يحقق الخصوصية والبعد عن الضوضاء.


*الفصل الرابع: عمارة المساجد ... رؤى بيئية*​أوضح المؤلف فى هذا الفصل ماهية المسجد وما هى عناصره الأساسية، ومدى تأثير هذه العناصر فى شكل المسجد، وكذلك وضح تأثير المسجد فى البيئة العمرانية ومدى تأثيره على تخطيط المدن الجديدة، ومدى تأثير البيئة العمرانية القائمة على شكل تصميم المسجد، وكذلك ناقش تأثير المناخ على تصميم المسجد، وتأثير الحضارات المختلفة على شكله الخارجى، وقد بدأ هذا الفصل بعنوان جميل جدا:
*أولا: الوحدة والتنوع فى عمارة المساجد:*



نتيجة لأن المسجد دار عبادة لدين الإسلام، فكان لابد أن يكون هناك عناصر ثابتة يجب أن تراعى فى تصميم المسجد بغض النظر عن مكان تواجده واختلاف الحضارات والبلاد التى يقام بها، وكانت هذه العناصر هى :

<LI dir=rtl>جدار القبلة 
<LI dir=rtl>الصحن المكشوف 
<LI dir=rtl>الأروقة المسقوفة 
المنبر. 
حيث ناقش هذه العناصر وعرفها ودرس مدى تأثير وجودها على تصميم المسجد مهما كان مكانه






مسجد فى أمريكا




ورغم توحد الدين وتوحد بعض العناصر الأساسية فى تصميمه، إلا أننا لا نستطيع أن نتغاضى عن تأثير المناخ والبيئة الثقافية والحضارات كلها على تصميم المسجد، ولذلك *قسم المساجد على أساس*:

<LI dir=rtl>نوعية التصميم 
<LI dir=rtl>العناصر الوظيفية التى يحتويها 
<LI dir=rtl>طرق ومواد البناء 
أسلوب التسقيف





مسجد فى سنغافورا






مسجد فى امريكا





*أنواع المساجد:*

<LI dir=rtl>المسجد النبوى 
<LI dir=rtl>النموذج ذو المجاز القاطع 
<LI dir=rtl>النموذج ذو الأكتاف البنائية المساجد المعلقة 
<LI dir=rtl>النموذج ذو الإيوانات 
النموذج ذو القبة المسيطرة.
وكما كان هناك طرق تصميم مختلفة، فهناك أيضا عناصر معمارية مختلفة للمساجد:

<LI dir=rtl>المحاريب والمنابر 
<LI dir=rtl>المآذن والقباب 
<LI dir=rtl>الأعمدة والعقود 
الشرفات والمقرنصات
شرح ماهية كل هذه العناصر، والمواد المستعملة فى صناعتها ومكان تواجدها فى المسجد، وكيفية استعمالها فى كل البيئات الإسلامية المختلفة.
*ثانيا: التأثيرات المتبادلة بين المسجد والبيئة العمرانية*



ناقش فى هذا الجزء كما سبق وقلنا تأثير المسجد على البيئة العمرانية للمدن الجديدة، حيث اختيار المسجد فى مكان متوسط ليسهل على كل الساكنين الوصول إليه، جعل البيئة العمرانية تنشأ حول مركز هو الجامع، وثبات اتجاه جدار القبلة ناحية مكة المكرمة لتواجد الكعبة فيها وهى قبلة المسلمين، فرض شكل معين على المسجد وكذلك على شكل العمران حول المسجد، وناقش أيضا مدى تأثير بيئة عمرانية قائمة على شكل وتصميم المسجد "وذلك فى العصور المتأخرة لدخول الإسلام"، وذلك على حسب تواجد الأرض الفضاء المتاحة، وشكل العمران للمنطقة القائمة، لذلك قسم هذا الجزء لجزئين هما:

<LI dir=rtl>*تأثير المسجد فى البيئة العمرانية*
*تأثير البيئة العمرانية فى تصميم المسجد.*





مسجد فى اندونيســـا




ثم اتجه بنا بعد ذلك ليدرس عنصر غالبا ما يغفل عنه المعماريون المعاصرون حاليا، وهو دراسة التأثيرات البصرية المتبادلة بين المسجد والبيئة العمرانية المحيطة، وقد قسمها إلى مستويين:

<LI dir=rtl>*المستوى الأول: يظهر من خلال تباين التشكيل البصرى بين الفراغات الخارجية وصحن المسجد.*
*المستوى الثانى: يظهر من خلال التشكيل البصرى للمسجد داخل البيئة العمرانية.*
وفى هذا الجزء وضح لنا بإيجاز جميل أشكال *التأثير البصرى* للكتل المعمارية حيث قسمها للأتى بطريقة تنازلية:

<LI dir=rtl>*الهيمنة البصرية:* حيث استيلاء مبنى معمارى أو فراغ عمرانى على محيطه الفراغى أو العمرانى أو المدينة كلها. 
<LI dir=rtl>*السيطرة البصرية*: استيلاء مبنى معمارى أو فراغ عمرانى على محيطه الفراغى أو العمرانى المحيط به فقط. 
<LI dir=rtl>*التميز البصرى*: حصول مبنى أو فراغ على صفات بصرية ذات رسائل محددة تفيد فى التعرف عليه بصريا وتميزه عما يجاوره من فراغات أو عناصر.
*الإندماج البصرى*: فقد المبنى أو الفراغ العمرانى هويته الشخصية وذوبانه مع المحيط العمرانى حيث يكون فى النهاية مع المجموعة المحيطة به علاقة تشكيلية واحدة غير قابلة للإنفصال.





مسجد فى بكين


*ثالثا: المؤثرات المناخية على عمارة المساجد.*
فى هذا الجزء ناقش المؤلف تأثير العوامل المناخية على تصميم المسجد، واختيار العناصر المعمارية له سواءا كانت عناصر أساسية أو غيرها، وكيفية استعمال المعالجات المناخية التى سبق وأشرنا إليها فى تصميم المسجد، وحتى فى الأجواء الباردة، حاول علاج البرودة بتدفئة الأرض عن طريق مواسير مياه ساخنه تحت المسجد، وتغطية الصحون المكشوفة، وغيرها من المعالجات المناخية التى استعملها المعمارى المسلم فى تصميم المسجد، وكان الجامع الأزهر خير مثال لاستعمال معظم هذه المعالجات فى البيئات الحارة







مسجد فى غانا


*رابعا: أثر تعدد البيئات الثقافية فى اختلاف التشكيل المعمارى للمساجد*
أشار المؤلف لنقطة مهمة فى هذا الجزء، وهى تأثير المجتمعات غير المسلمة عند بداية دخول الإسلام بها، على شكل المعمار بها سواءا بناء عادى أو مسجد، وناقش النقط المهمة التى يجب أن تراعى عند إنشاء مسجد فى هذه البيئات، حيث يجب أن نراعى أن المسجد ليس مكانا للعبادة وللمسلمين فقط، ولكنه منبرا لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية لغير المسلمين، ولذلك يجب أن تراعى كل النواحى الثقافية والإجتماعية والبيئية والإتجاهات المعمارية الموجودة فى المنطقة، عند تصميم المسجد، حتى يكون متلائما مع هذه الشعوب.






مسجد فى ماليزيا




وفى نهاية الفصل قسم لنا المؤلف عمارة المساجد لأكثر من قسم حسب المنطقة التى دخل فيها الإسلام وأوضح مدى تأثير هذه الثقافات والحضارات المختلفة والمناخ وكذلك مواد البناء المتاحة فيها على شكل تصميم المسجد، إلى الأقسام التالية:

<LI dir=rtl>عمارة المساجد فى آسيا. 
<LI dir=rtl>عمارة المساجد فى جنوب الصحراء الإفريقية.
عمارة المساجد فى بيئة المجتمعات غير المسلمة "أمريكا كمثال 




مسجد فى المكسيك

يتبع.....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الفصل الخامس: المسكن الإسلامى فى البيئات الحضرية وغير الحضرية:*​
*أولا : المسكن الإسلامى فى البيئات الحضرية *


وضح لنا فى هذا الجزء مدى تأثير الإسلام ومبادئه وفكره على فكر المصمم المعمارى المسلم فى تصميم المسكن، ومراعاته للخصوصية والستر، وكيفية استعماله للمعالجات المناخية المناسبة بالمواد المناسبة، ليكون ملائما بيئيا، ونوه عن أن معظم هذه المعالجات *روعيت فى تصميم المنزل القاهرى*، وكان من ضمن *هذه الإعتبارات* التى روعيت فى تصميم المسكن الإسلامى: 

<LI dir=rtl>المدخل المنكسر 
<LI dir=rtl>الفناء المكشوف 
<LI dir=rtl>التختبوش 
<LI dir=rtl>قاعة للرجال وقاعة للحريم
الشخشيخة والدرقاعة والنافورة والملاقف ... وغيرها.
ثم قام بعد ذلك بعمل *دراسة تحليلية لبعض المساكن* فى البلدان الإسلامية المختلفة على اختلاف ثقافتها ومناخها وحضارتها مثل: 

<LI dir=rtl>دراسة تحليلية للمسكن فى المدن الحجازية "مكة المكرمة – المدينة المنورة – جدة" 
<LI dir=rtl>دراسة تحليلية للمسكن اليمنى : وقسمه "المنخفضات الساحلية – سفوح الجبال – المرتفعات العليا" . 
<LI dir=rtl>دراسة تحليلية للمسكن الخليجى : "حلل المسكن الخليجى تحليلا وافيا ودقيقا وأخذ "عمان" كمثال للمسكن الخليجى. 
<LI dir=rtl>دراسة تحليلية للمسكن العراقى
دراسة تحليلية للمسكن بمدينة رشيد المصرية.
*ثانيا المسكن الإسلامى فى البيئات غير الحضرية.* 

فى هذا الجزء نوه المؤلف لنقطة مهمة جدا، وهى أن تصميم المسكن فى البيئات الريفية والبيئات غير الحضرية بصفة عامة فى البلدان الإسلامية والتى كانت تعبر بتلقائية عن العمارة فى بعض المجتمعات المحلية الصغيرة التى يوجد بينها وبين بعضها فروقات اجتماعية وثقافية ومناخية على الرغم من تواجدها فى بلد واحدة، أدى لإختلاف شكل المسكن، مثل مصر، حيث أن السواحل الشمالية وشمال الدلتا، يختلف عن جنوب الدلتا، والصعيد والنوبة والصحراء الغربية والشرقية، فكل منها لها طابع مميز ومختلف، حيث أن مواد البناء مختلفة والثقافات والمناخ مختلفة، فأدى ذلك إلى أن يكون شكل وتصميم المسكن مختلف بصفة عامة.


وأخذ مثال: 

<LI dir=rtl>مساكن النوبة – جنوب مصر 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن الهاوسالاند – نيجيريا. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن الريف – شمال المغرب. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن الشاوية – الجزائر. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن مبنية تحت الأرض بمطماطة – تونس. 
<LI dir=rtl>المساكن المبنية بالنخيل – سلطنة عمان. 
<LI dir=rtl>المساكن المتعددة الطوابق بعسير – السعودية. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن المستنقعات – العراق. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن خلايا النحل – سوريا. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن جيلان – إيران. 
<LI dir=rtl>خيمة اليورت – أفغانستان. 
<LI dir=rtl>مساكن كاروباتاك – أندونيسيا.
المسكن الملاوى – ماليزيا.
*ثالثا: مبان لها صفة المسكن.* 



أوضح لنا بعد ذلك أن هناك بعض المبان لها صفة المسكن ولكنها ليست مساكن خاصة، مثل الفنادق، فهى مسكن فندقى أو تجارى، وحللها تحليلا رائعا، وقسمها إلى 
<LI dir=rtl>*الربع الإسلامى*:عرفه وحدد نوعية تصميمه وأبعاده وعدد الطوابق، وكل ما يتعلق به. 
<LI dir=rtl>*الوكالة*: "مبنى متسع يستعمل للتجارة والسكن ونزول المسافرين مع بضائعهم، مثل الخان، وظيفيا وتخطيطيا".
*الخان*: كلمة فارسية أطلقت على مكان مبيت المسافرين وهى نوعان:
*النوع الأول* :يبنى على منابع المياه والأنهار، ويبعد كل واحد منها عن الآخر ثلاثون كم ويكون به أبراج مراقبة لأنه موجود على حدود المدينة، وقد يحيط بها سور وبوابة ضخمة محكمة الغلق ليلا وكأنه حصن صغير. 

*النوع الثانى*: خانات المدن، حيث توجد على أسوار المدينة داخلها أو خارجها وبقلب الأسواق وبجوار المساجد وكانت لاستقبال تجار الجملة ومراسلى المستوردين، وكان مكون من صحن مكشوف يتوسطه نافوره او حوض به ماء، ويحيط الصحن ببوائك توجد بالدور الأرضى بها المحلات، وسكن للتجار فى الأدوار العليا.
*سادسا: الحدائق وتنسيق المواقع.*​هنا نأتى لأخر فصل فى هذه المقطوعة الموسيقية الجميلة التى عزفها لنا المايسترو "المؤلف" وهى الحدائق وتنسيق الحدائق، وبدأ بتعريف عملية تنسيق المواقع بصفة عامة، "عملية تنسيق المواقع تعد أحد الفنون القديمة قدم الحضارة الإنسانية، فإنها تتشكل كمهنة منظمة حتى القرن التاسع عشر، وتعرف مهنة تنسيق المواقع بأنها المهنى التى تطبق المبادئ الفنية والعلمية فى البحث والتخطيط والتصميم والإدارة للبيئة العمرانية والطبيعية مع الإهتمام بالمحافظة على الموارد الطبيعية لتحسين البيئة كيفا واستخدام الأراض استخداما حكيما".
وأثبت أن هذا العلم بدأه الفراعنة وحضارة ما بين النهرين، وأكد على أهميته فى عملية التصميم عامة.
ثم بدأ بعزف المقطوعة الجميلة ببيان أهمية الحدائق والمسطحات الخضراء للإنسان والبيئة ومن جميع النواحى، وتبعها بنبذه تاريخية عن التطور التاريخى للحدائق، وأوضح مدى تأثر الحديقة الإسلامية بالفردوس التى ذكرت فى القرآن الكريم، ثم تبعها بشرح التكامل بين الحديقة والفناء الداخلى، وفى النهاية عرض لنا مجموعة جميلة من الحدائق الإسلامية، التى أمتعتنا فى نهاية رحلتنا.


*أولا: فوائد الحدائق والمسطحات الخضراء للإنسان والبيئة* 

<LI dir=rtl>الفوائد الصحية والبيولوجية 
<LI dir=rtl>الفوائد المناخية
الفوائد الجمالية والإجتماعية.
*ثانيا: نبذة تاريخية عن التطور التاريخى لتصميم الحدائق* 

<LI dir=rtl>تنسيق الحدائق فى عصر القدماء المصريين 
<LI dir=rtl>تنسيق الحدائق فى عصر الآشوريين والبابليين. 
<LI dir=rtl>تنسيق الحدائق فى عصر الدولة الفارسية 
<LI dir=rtl>تنسيق الحدائق فى عصر الدولة الإغريقية
تنسيق الحدائق فى عصر الدولة الرومانية.
*ثالثا: الحديقة الإسلامية وتأثرها بفكرة الفردوس* 



هنا يتجلى مدى تأثير فكر الدين الإسلامى على المعمارى المسلم وارتباطه بالقرآن الكريم، حيث ورد ذكر ووصف الجنة فيه، ولذلك حاول أن يحقق ذلك فى دنياه، من خلال العناصر الآتية: 

<LI dir=rtl>الأشجار والنباتات 
<LI dir=rtl>الإستخدامات المتنوعة للمياه 
<LI dir=rtl>المجالس المظللة والمكشوفة 
<LI dir=rtl>الروائح الذكية والأصوات الجميلة
استخدام الخط والكتابات العربية
*رابعا: التكامل بين الحديقة الإسلامية والفناء الداخلى* 

هنا عبر لنا المؤلف عن قصة الحب الجميلة التى ربطت بين الحديقة الإسلامية والفناء الداخلى، وشرح لنا قصة تزاوجهما فى عرس جميل، نتج عنه هذا التنسيق الجميل الذى نراه فى الأفنية الداخلية فى معظم المساكن الإسلامية، ومدى تأثير هذا التزاوج من الناحية الجمالية والمناخية على المبنى.
خامسا: نماذج من حدائق العالم الإسلامى


ختم لنا المايسترو، "المؤلف" هذه المقطوعة الجميلة الرائعة باستعراض لبعض نماذج الحدائق الإسلامية فى مختلف البلدان، وحللها تحليلا رائعا، تكاد تراها من خلال كلماته، مثل: 
<LI dir=rtl>الحدائق الأندلسية 
<LI dir=rtl>الحدائق الأناضولية بتركيا 
<LI dir=rtl>الحدائق الإيرانية
الحدائق الهندية.
إن ما جاء فى هذا الكتاب القيم، الذى يعتبر مرجعا مهما فى مجال العمارة الإسلامية، والتى استعان المؤلف فيها بمجموعة رائعة من المراجع سواءا كانت عربية أو أجنبية، فهو يعتبر صندوقا يضم ذهبا وجواهر من العلم التى لا تمل أبدا من قراءته، وكل مرة تقرأه فيها تجد أنك استفدت بمعلومة جديدة، فأتمنى أن يكون له صدا مماثلا لديكم عند قراءته.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الكتاب الثانى :""التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة "نحو عمارة خضراء":*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
____

اسم الكتاب: التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة "نحو عمارة خضراء":







ملخص الكتاب.....

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ *التصميم المعمارى الصديق للبيئة*​*نحو عمارة خضراء*​*تعتبر العمارة الخضراء أو المبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة؛ أحد أهم الإتجاهات الحديثة والتى تدعو لإرساء دعائم فكر معمارى وبيئى جديد بصورة أكثر عمقا وفهما وارتباطا بالطبيعة وبالأنظمة البيئية ككل.*
يعتبر هذا الكتاب رؤية معمارية وتخطيطية جديدة للعمارة الخضراء فى القرن الواحد والعشرين، أرجو أن يكون له أثرا طيبا لكل من يقتنيه وفائدة كبيرة لكل من يبحث عن العمارة الخضراء ويسعى لمعرفتها ودراستها ومعرفة ما هية الإستدامة بصفة عامة.
وفيما يلى نستعرض بعض النقاط التى استعرضها المؤلف لعرض هذه القضية:
منذ بضع سنين ونحن نسمع عن جملة تكررت كثيرا وهى "التنمية المستدامة" أو "التنمية المتواصلة"، وكذلك الحفاظ على البيئة، والعمارة الخضراء، والمبنى الصديق للبيئة، ما كل هذه المصطلحات، وما المغزى منها، وماذا يراد بها، وما دور المعمارى تجاه هذه الكلمات.
فى عام 1980 تم إصدار وثيقة عالمية باسم "الإستراتيجية العالمية لصيانة الطبيعة"، وتم ذكر تعبير "التنمية المتواصلة" لأول مرة، وكان يؤخذ فى اعتبار هذا التعبير البعد الزمنى وحق الأجيال القادمة فى التمتع بالموارد والثراوت الطبيعية كما يتمتع بها الأجيال الحالية].
أى أن هذه التنمية تسعى إلى الإستقرار والإستمرار وتتخطى النظرة الإقتصادية الضيقة والتى تسعى لطلب الربع السريع مع تعظيمه، فتتخطى ذلك بالحفاظ على الموارد والثروات الطبيعية وتعمل على قابلية استغلالها لمدد أطول من الزمن حتى ولو تم التضحية ببعض الربح لأن التنمية المتواصلة أفضل لكل الأجيال.
ومنذ أن تم توقيع 150 دولة فى مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعنى بالبيئة والتنمية [قمة الأرض] فى ريو دى جنيرو، وكان للنهوض بالتنمية المستديمة للمستوطنات البشرية، وهو يمثل تحديا رئيسيا غير معتاد لمخططى المدن والمهندسين المعماريين والساسة والمستثمرين بل وكل أفراد المجتمع.
وقد أقيمت أول ندوة "للعمارة البيومناخية" [العمارة الخضراء] فى مصر عام 1996، وتلاها بعد ذلك عدة محاضرات وندوات، وكان من ضمن المشاركين فى هذه الندوات هو مؤلف هذا الكتاب الدكتور مهندس يحيى وزيرى، وكان نتيجة البحث والإطلاع فى هذا المجال هذه الدراسة التى استعرضها فى صورة هذا الكتاب، حيث يوضح فيها الأسس والمفاهيم الرئيسية للمبانى والمدن الصديقة للبيئة بأسلوب علمى سهل مبسط حتى يستفيد منه كل من القارئ المتخصص أو غير المتخصص على حد سواء.
وتم تقسيم الدراسة فى هذا الكتاب إلى اربعة فصول كما يلى:
*الفصل الأول: المبانى والمدن المريضة:*
وقد تم تحديد أبعاد المشكلات البيئية والصحية التى تعانى منها المبانى والمدن الحديثة، مع توضيح خصائص هذه المبانى والمدن المريضة.
*أولا: تأثير الإنسان على البيئة على مر العصور:*
1- مرحلة الأرض البكر.
2- مرحلة الجمع والإلتقاط.
3- مرحلة الصيد.
4- مرحلة الرعى.
5- مرحلة الزراعة.
6- مرحلة الصناعة.
7- مرحلة التحضر.
8- مرحلة التحكم فى المناخ.
*ثانيا: المبنى والمدينة ككائن حى .*
*ثالثا: خصائص المبانى والمدن المريضة.*
1- الإسراف فى استخدام الطاقة واستنزاف الموارد الطبيعية
2- تلويث البيئة وتدمير النظام البيئى.
3- التأثير السلبى على صحة الإنسان.
· مراجع الفصل الأول
*الفصل الثانى: العمارة الخضراء... ولادة جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة.*
وفيه تم توضيح مفهوم العمارة الخضراء كفكر معمارى وبيئى جديد يهدف لتلافى المشكلات التى تم توضيحها فى الفصل الأول، وقد تم توضيح أن العمارة الخضراء تعتبر ولادة عصرية جديدة لمفاهيم قديمة طالما استعملها الإنسان فى مبانيه ومستقراته البشرية منذ القدم، كما تم التركيز على شرح أهم مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.
*أولا: مفهوم العمارة الخضراء.*
*ثانيا التطور الفكرى والتاريخى للعمارة الخضراء.*
*ثالثا: التصميم البيئى والعمارة الخضراء.*
*رابعا: مبادئ العمارة الخضراء.*
1- الحفاظ على الطاقة.
2- التكيف مع المناخ.
3- التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة.
4- احترام الموقع.
5- احترام المتعاملين مع المبنى.
6- التصميم الشامل.

مراجع الفصل الثانى
*الفصل الثالث: معايير تصميم المبانى الصديقة للبيئة:*
وذلك لإلقاء الضوء على أهم المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المبنى لكى يكون صديقا للبيئة، مع الحرص على استعراض بعض النماذج التصميمية لمبانى "خضراء" أو "صديقة للبيئة".
*أولا: استخدام الطاقات الطبيعية.*
*ثانيا: مواد البناء الصديقة للبيئة.*
*ثالثا: أساليب الحفاظ على المياه داخل المبانى.*
*رابعا: جودة الهواء داخل المبانى.*
*خامسا: الإضاءة والمبنى.*
*سادسا: فلسفة استعمال الألوان.*
*سابعا: التصميم الصوتى وتجنب الضوضاء.*
*ثامنا: التصميم الآمن للمبنى.*
*تاسعا: الطابع المعمارى المتوافق مع البيئة.*
*عاشرا: الحديقة والمبنى.*

<LI class=MsoNormal dir=rtl>نماذج لمبانى صديقة للبيئة. 
مراجع الفصل الثالث.
*الفصل الرابع: البحث عن المدينة المثالية:*
وفيه تم تتبع بحث الإنسان منذ نشأته وحلمه الدائم لتحقيق فكرة المدينة المثالية أو الفاضلة للمسمى العصرى لها، وهى المدن الصديقة للبيئة، ولقد تم مناقشة المعايير الواجب توافرها فى المدينة لكى تكون صديقة للبيئة التى تقام فيها، مع استعراض لبعض القرى والمدن المقترحة والتى حاولت تطبيق المعايير البيئية والتى تم توضيحها.
*أولا: المدينة وعوامل نشأتها.*
*ثانيا: المدينة المثالية على مر العصور.*
*ثالثا: نحو مدن صديقة للبيئة.*
1- الإنسان والمدينة.
2- الطاقة والمدينة.
3- الصناعة والمدينة.
4- السيارة والمدينة.
5- الدور البيئى للعشائر النباتية والحيوانية فى المدينة.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الكتاب الثالث :تطبيقات على عمارة البيئة "التصميم الشمسى للفناء الداخلى":*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
___

اسم الكتاب :تطبيقات على عمارة البيئة "التصميم الشمسى للفناء الداخلى" "دراسات على القاهرة وتوشكى":



ملخص الكتاب .....


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​دراسة مقارنة بين ثلاثة أفنية لثلاث منازل اسلامية​باستعراض مختصر لكل من المنازل المختارة للمقارنة ودون الدخول فى التفاصيل الأثرية نجد أن
*منزل زينب خاتون* يقع فى حى الأزهر خلف الجامع الازهر، والمنزل تم بناؤه على مرحلتين :
المرحلة الأولى: فى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادى "1468" فى فترة المماليك البرجية.
المرحلة الثانية: فى القرن الثامن عشر الميلادى 
ويحتوى على فناء داخلى رئيسى وهو موضوع الدراسة وفناء آخر صغير فى الجهة البحرية الشرقية فى المنزل.
*منزل جمال الدين الدهبى*: يقع فى حارة "حوش قدم" بحى الأزهر أيضا وينتمى للعصر العثمانى، وتم بناؤه عام "1637" ويوجد به فناء رئيسى وهو موضوع الدراسة إلى جانب فناء آخر أصغر فى المساحة بالجهة الشرقية من المنزل.
*منزل إبراهيم كتخدا السنارى*: يقع فى حارة "مونج" بحى السيدة زينب وتم بناؤه فى العصر العثمانى "1794م" ويتميز بوجود مجموعة من الفراغات المكشوفة منها الفناء الداخلى الرئيسى – موضوع الدراسة – بالإضافة إلى حديقة واسعة تقع فى الجهة البحرية الشرقية من المنزل.
*دراسة مقارنة لنسب الأبعاد الهندسية للأفنية الثلاثة:*
*الوصف الهندسى لفناء منزل زينب خاتون:*
*التوجيه*: يميل الفناء بزاوية 17ْ جهة شرق الشمال.
*متوسط أبعاد المسقط الأفقى*: 89.77 م2
*متوسط أبعاد الجزء العلوى المعرض من الفناء*:
9.55 م × 8.4 م [بعد خصم بروز البرج بالواجهة الجنوبية].
*مساحة الجزء المعرض* : 80.22 م2
*الإنفتاح على السماء*:0.89
*إرتفاع حوائط الفناء*: فى المتوسط 12.9 م
*درجة احتواء الفناء* = مجموع مساحات الواجهات ÷ مساحة الجزء المعرض من الفناء
 = 469.28 ÷ 80.22 = 5.85 
*نسب الأبعاد الهندسية للجزء المعرض* = 1: 1.13 : 1.53 
*الوصف الهندسى لفناء جمال الدين الذهبى:*
*التوجيه*: يميل الفناء بزاوية 28ْ جهة شرق الشمال.
*متوسط أبعاد المسقط الأفقى*:10.44 م × 13.44 م 
*مساحة المسقط الأفقى*: 140.31 م2
*متوسط أبعاد الجزء العلوى المعرض من الفناء*: 9.74 م × 12.29 م 
[بعد خصم بروز البرج بالواجهة الجنوبية].
*مساحة الجزء المعرض من المسقط الأفقى* : 119.70 م2
*الإنفتاح على السماء*:0.85
*إرتفاع حوائط الفناء*: فى المتوسط 12.41 م
*درجة احتواء الفناء* = مجموع مساحات الواجهات ÷ مساحة الجزء المعرض من الفناء
 = 551.95 ÷ 119.7 = 4.61 
*نسب الأبعاد الهندسية للجزء المعرض* = 1: 1.26 : 1.27 
*الوصف الهندسى لفناء إبراهيم كتخدا السنارى:*
*التوجيه*: مواجه للشمال.
*متوسط أبعاد المسقط الأفقى*:8.35 م × 10.12 م 
*مساحة المسقط الأفقى*: 84.5 م2
*متوسط أبعاد الجزء العلوى المعرض من الفناء*: 8.35 م × 10.12 م 
[بعد خصم بروز البرج بالواجهة الجنوبية].
*مساحة الجزء المعرض من المسقط الأفقى* : 84.5 م2
*الإنفتاح على السماء*:0.1
*إرتفاع حوائط الفناء*: فى المتوسط 10.00 م
*درجة احتواء الفناء* = مجموع مساحات الواجهات ÷ مساحة الجزء المعرض من الفناء
 = 368.82÷ 84.5 = 4.36 
*نسب الأبعاد الهندسية للجزء المعرض* = 1: 1.21 : 1.19 
*وبالمقارنة بين الثلاث أفنية:*
1- نسب الإنفتاح على السماء:
نجد أن واجهات منزل السنارى لا يوجد بها أية بروزات "1"، وأن أكبر نسبة بروزات توجد فى واجهات منزل الذهبى "0.85"
2- يلاحظ أن الإرتفاع المتوسط لحوائط أى من الأفنية الثلاث لم يتعد مرة ونصف لأقل طول ضلع بالمسقط الأفقى باستثناء فناء منزل زينب خاتون حيث كانت نسبة الإرتفاع إلى العرض هى :
1: 1.53 أى تجاوز الإرتفاع مرة ونصف العرض بنسبة ضيئلة جدا " يمكن إهمالها".
3- يلاحظ أن فناء منزل زينب خاتون يتمتع بأكبر درجة إحتواء "5.85" مع أكبر متوسط لإرتفاع الحوائط "13.34م"، وهذا الإرتفاع يفسر تأخر دخول الشمس صيفا حتى الساعة الثامنة صباحا فى حين أنها فى الفنائين الآخرين تدخل الساعة السادسة صباحا، كما يتأخر دخول الشمس شتاءا حتى الساعة التاسعة صباحا فى حين أنها فى الفنائين الآخرين تدخل الساعة الثامنة صباحا.
*دراسة مقارنة للظلال وكميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة أسطح وفتحات الأفنية الثلاثة:*
تم حساب زوايا الإنحراف الأفقية وكذلك زوايا الإرتفاع للشمس لخط عرض 30ْ شمالا "القاهرة"، وكذلك زوايا الظل الأفقية والرأسية خلال يومى 21 يونيو و21 ديسمبر كمثال لفترتى الذروة الحرارية والبرودة الزائدة على التوالى وذلك باستخدام المعادلات الخاصة بذلك، وعن طريق هذه الزوايا تم رسم حركة الشمس والظلال لكل من الأفنية الثلاثة صيفا وشتاءا.
أما بالنسبة لحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر فلقد تم الحصول على قيم شدة الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر من هيئة الأرصاد الجوية لمدينة القاهرة فى الفترة من عامى 1987 إلى عام 1996 لكل من يومى 21 يونيو و 21 ديسمبر وباستخدام المعادلات الخاصة بحساب كميات الإشعاع الساقطة على الأسطح الرأسية "الحوائط" وعلى الأسطح الأفقية " الأرضيات"، تم حساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى التى تستقبلها الأفنية الثلاثة صيفا وشتاءا.
*دراسة كميات الظلال والإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة أرضيات وحوائط الأفنية الثلاثة:*
*نتائج تعرض أسطح فناء زينب خاتون:*
بحساب كميات الظلال الخاصة بفناء زينب خاتون وجد أن نسبة تظليل أرضية الفناء تتعدى 82% كما أن نسبة تظليل الحوائط تتعدى 77% خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن كلا من أرضية الفناء والواجهة البحرية يقعا تماما فى الظل طوال اليوم فى حين أن باقى الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية تتعدى نسبة تظليلها 83% .
وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر المستقبلة بواسطة الأجزاء المعرضة للشمس بالفناء فقد وجد أن أرضية الفناء تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 12 ظهرا، وأن الواجهة الغربية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 15 بعد الظهر وذلك خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى السعاة 12 ظهرا.
*نتائج تعرض أسطح فناء جمال الدين الذهبى:*
بحساب كميات الظلال الخاصة بفناء جمال الدين الذهبى وجد أن نسبة تظليل أرضية الفناء تتعدى 75% كما أن نسبة تظليل الحوائط تتعدى 81% خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن كلا من أرضية الفناء والواجهة البحرية يقعا تماما فى الظل طوال اليوم فى حين أن باقى الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية تتعدى نسبة تظليلها 79% .
وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر المستقبلة بواسطة الأجزاء المعرضة للشمس بالفناء فقد وجد أن أرضية الفناء تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 12 ظهرا، وأن الواجهة الغربية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 15 بعد الظهر وذلك خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى السعاة 14 ظهرا.
*نتائج تعرض أسطح فناء إبراهيم كتخدا السنارى:*
بحساب كميات الظلال الخاصة بفناء زينب خاتون وجد أن نسبة تظليل أرضية الفناء تتعدى 74% كما أن نسبة تظليل الحوائط تتعدى 72% خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن كلا من أرضية الفناء والواجهة البحرية يقعا تماما فى الظل طوال اليوم فى حين أن باقى الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية تتعدى نسبة تظليلها 81% .
وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر المستقبلة بواسطة الأجزاء المعرضة للشمس بالفناء فقد وجد أن أرضية الفناء تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 12 ظهرا، وأن الواجهة الشرقية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى الساعة 9 صباحا وذلك خلال يوم 21 يونية، أما خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر فقد وجد أن الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى السعاة 12 ظهرا.
مما سبق ونظرا لإختلاف مساحة وحجم وتوجيه ونسب الأبعاد الهندسية وارتفاع الواجهات للأفنية الثلاثة، فقد تم تحديد واستخدام متوسط كمية الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة على وحدة المساحات كمقياس للتفضيل بينهم *خلال يوم 21 يونيه، ويوم 21 ديسمبر*:
*وجد من المقارنات ما يلى:*
1- تستقبل أرضية فناء زينب خاتون أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى لوحدة المساحات يوم 21 يونية، ومع ملاحظة أن هذا الفناء يتمتع بأكبر درجة احتواء مقارنة مع الفنائين الآخرين.
2- تستقبل الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية لفناء جمال الدين الذهبى أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى لوحدة المساحات يوم 21 يونية، وربما يرجع ذلك لإحتوائها على أكبر نسبة بروزات مقارنة بالفنائين الآخرين، فى حين أنها تستقبل أيضا أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى لوحدة المساحات يوم 21 ديسمبر، وهذا يرجح أن تصميم البروزات تم دراستها وتنفيذها بمقاسات تعطى أقل كمية ظلال شتاءا وأكبر كمية ظلال صيفا.
3- إذا أخذنا فى الإعتبار الكمية الكلية للإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة الأرضيات والواجهات [ما عدا الواجهة البحرية]، لكل فناء فإننا نجد أن فناء منزل زينب خاتون يستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية، مما ينبه على وجود علاقة بين ازدياد درجة احتواء الفناء وتحسن الأداء الحرارى له صيفا، كما وجد أيضا أن فناء جمال الدين الدهبى يستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى شتاءا.
*دراسة الظلال وكميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة فتحات الأفنية الثلاثة:*
تعتبر الفتحات فى أى مبنى هى أضعف وأسهل الأجزاء لدخول الإشعاع الشمسى منه مما يؤثر مباشرة على الراحة الحرارية للفراغات الداخلية بعكس الحوائط التى يمكن أن يؤثر سمكها ولونها ومادتها على تأخير الإحساس بتأثير الإشعاع الشمسى على الراحة الحرارية بالفراغات الداخلية، لذلك وجدنا أنه من اللازم عمل دراسة لحساب كميات الظلال وكذلك الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة فتحات الأفنية الثلاثة.
*نتائج تعرض فتحات فناء منزل زينب خاتون:*
من حساب النسبة المئوية للفتحات بكل واجهة ونسبة تظليلها يومى 21 يونية، و21 ديسمبر يلاحظ أن:
1- أن الواجهة البحرية تحتوى على أكبر نسبة مئوية من الفتحات وكذلك على أكبر نسبة مئوية لتظليل هذه الفتحات سواءا صيفا أو شتاءا.
2- بالرغم من أن الواجهة الشرقية تحتوى على أقل نسبة مئوية للفتحات فقد وجد أن النسبة المئوية لتظليل الفتحات بالواجهة الجنوبية أو الغربية تكون أكبر يوم 21 يونية، مما ينبه على أهمية عدم الإكتفاء فقط بإيجاد نسبة معينة للفتحات بالواجهة ولكن يجب دراسة النسبة المئوية لتظليلها على مدار اليوم صيفا.
3- فتحات الواجهة الجنوبية تتعرض لأقل نسبة مئوية للظلال يوم 21 ديسمبر.
وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المباشر المستقبلة بواسطة الفتحات فقد وجد أن فتحات الواجهة الغربية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية، كما أن فتحات الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 ديسمبر.


الظلال على واجهة الفناء الشرقية لمنزل زينب خاتون الساعة 12 ظهرا، يوم 21 ديسمبر






الظلال على واجهة الفناء الجنوبية لمنزل زينب خاتون الساعة 12 ظهرا، يوم 21 ديسمبر






*نتائج تعرض فتحات فناء منزل جمال الدين الذهبى:*
من حساب النسبة المئوية للفتحات بكل واجهة ونسبة تظليلها يومى 21 يونية، و21 ديسمبر يلاحظ أن:
1- أن الواجهة البحرية تحتوى على أكبر نسبة مئوية من الفتحات وكذلك على أكبر نسبة مئوية لتظليل هذه الفتحات سواءا صيفا أو شتاءا.
2- بالرغم من أن نسبة الفتحات بالواجهة الشرقية أقل من نسبة الفتحات بالواجهة الغربية ولكننا نلاحظ أن النسبة المئوية لتظليل الفتحات بالواجهة الغربية أكبر خلال يوم 21 يونية.
3- تحتوى الواجهة الجنوبية على أقل نسبة فتحات وكذلك على أقل نسبة مئوية للتظليل خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر.
وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة الفتحات فقد وجد أن فتحات الواجهة الغربية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية، كما أن فتحات الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 ديسمبر.

الظلال على واجهة الفناء الشرقية لمنزل جمال الدين الدهبى الساعة 12 ظهرا، يوم 21 يونيو






الظلال على واجهة الفناء الشرقية والجنوبية لمنزل جمال الدين الدهبى الساعة 12 ظهرا، يوم 21 يونيو







*نتائج تعرض فتحات فناء منزل السنارى:*
من حساب النسبة المئوية للفتحات بكل واجهة ونسبة تظليلها يومى 21 يونية، و21 ديسمبر يلاحظ أن:
1- أن الواجهة البحرية تحتوى على أكبر نسبة مئوية من الفتحات وكذلك على أكبر نسبة مئوية لتظليل هذه الفتحات سواءا صيفا أو شتاءا.
2- بالرغم من أن نسبة الفتحات بالواجهة الشرقية أقل من نسبة الفتحات بالواجهة الغربية ولكننا نلاحظ أن النسبة المئوية لتظليل الفتحات بالواجهة الغربية أكبر خلال يوم 21 يونية.
3- تحتوى الواجهة الجنوبية على أقل نسبة فتحات وكذلك على أقل نسبة مئوية للتظليل خلال يوم 21 ديسمبر.

الظلال على واجهة الفناء الجنوبية لمنزل السنارى الساعة 2 ظهرا، يوم 21 ديسمبر






الظلال على واجهة الفناء الغربية لمنزل السنارى الساعة 2 ظهرا، يوم 21 ديسمبر






وبحساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة الفتحات فقد وجد أن فتحات الواجهة الشرقية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية، كما أن فتحات الواجهة الجنوبية تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 ديسمبر.
*وللمقارنة بين كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة فتحات الأفنية الثلاثة*:
 فقد تم تحديد واستخدام متوسط كمية الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة على وحدة المساحات كمقياس للتفضيل بين فتحات الأفنية الثلاثة يومى 21 يونية و21 ديسمبر،ويتضح ما يلى:
1- تستقبل فتحات الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية بكل من فنائى السنارى وزينب خاتون أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى "لوحدة المساحات" يوم 21 يونية.
2- تستقبل فتحات الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية بفناء جمال الدين الذهبى أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى "لوحدة المساحات" يوم 21 ديسمبر.
3- إذا أخذنافى الإعتبار الكمية الكلية من الإشعاع المستقبلة بواسطة جميع الفتحات فإننا نجد أن فتحات فناء زينب خاتون تستقبل أقل كمية "لوحدة المساحات" يوم 21 يونية.

*أسس تصميم واجهات وفتحات الأفنية الثلاث:*
*الواجهات البحرية:*
منزل زينب خاتون: تستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية "صيفا"، لذلك فقد تم وضع المقعد ومدخله بهذه الواجهة لتمتعها بالظلال أغلب ساعات النهار، كما يلاحظ أن المدخل الرئيسى للفناء تم وضعه بالدور الأرضى بالجهة اليسرى من الواجهة وهو اختيار موفق حيث يتمتع بالظلال طوال ساعات النهار صيفا.
*منزل جمال الدين الذهبى*: فقد لوحظ أنها تستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 صيفا، لذلك فقد تم وضع المقعد الصيفى بهذه الواجهة ولكن مدخل المقعد فقد تم اختياره بالواجهة الشرقية، كما تم وضع المدخل الرئيسى للفناء بالدور الأرضى بالجهة اليسرى من الواجهة مما أدى لعدم تعرضه لأشعة الشمس طوال ساعات النهار صيفا، كما يلاحظ وجود بروز أفقى على عقدى المقعد ساعد على زيادة الظلال على الواجهة البحرية، وكذلك على أرضية الفناء الساعة 12 ظهرا.
*منزل السنارى*: تم اختيار المقعد الصيفى بها بالدور الأول كما تم اختيار المدخل الموصل إليه بهذه الواجهة أيضا، كما تم وضع التختبوش بالدور الأرضى وذلك لأنها تستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى صيفا، ويلاحظ أن المدخل الرئيسى للفناء لم يتم وضعه فى هذه الواجهة كما رأينا فى الفنائين الآخرين بل تم وضعه فى الواجهة الجنوبية.
*الواجهات الشرقية*:
*منزل زينب خاتون*: تحتوى على باب بالدور الأرضى وشباك صغير بالدور الأول، وقد أدى اختيارهما فى منتصف الواجهة تقريبا إلى تعرضهما للإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونيه صيفا، فى أغلب ساعات تعرض الواجهة للشمس، كما أنهما فى يوم 21 ديسمبر شتاءا فقد وقعا فى منطقة الظلال تماما طوال اليوم مما حرم هذه الفتحات من التمتع بشمس الشتاء، كما يلاحظ أن المشربية الواقعة بالواجهة الجنوبية للفناء، قد قامت بإلقاء الظلال على الواجهة الشرقية بدءا من الساعة العاشرة صباحا وحتى الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا مما ينبه إلى أن أسلوب وضع هذه المشربية فى الركن المجاور للواجهة الشرقية قد أتاح لها إلقاء الظلال عليها.
*منزل جمال الدين الذهبى*: اختيار المدخل المؤدى للمقعد الصيفى بالجهة اليسرى بالدور الأرضى قد أدى إلى تعرضه للإشعاع الشمسى بنسبة أكبر مما لو تم وضعه بالواجهة البحرية كما رأينا فى الفنائين الآخرين، كما يلاحظ أنه يوجد برج بارز بالدور العلوى بالجهة اليمنى من الواجهة مما أدى لإلقائه كميات من الظلال طوال ساعات تعرض الواجهة صيفا خاصة وأن اختيار مكانه كان موفقا حيث تم وضعه فى عكس اتجاه سقوط الاشعة الشمسية على الواجهة، وقد تم وضع شباك واسع بالدور الأول للتمتع بالظلال التى يلقيها هذا البرج أغلب ساعات النهار، ويلاحظ وجود شباك بالدور العلوى بنفس تصميم الشباك السابق بنسبة أكبر، ولكن يلاحظ أن الشباكين يحتويان على ضلف خشبية مصمتة تماما فى مستوى النظر حيث يمكن التحكم عن طريقها فى دخول أو منع أشعة الشمس للغرف الداخلية فى حين أن الجزء العلوى يحتوى على خرط خشبى واسع، ونظرا لتعرض الأدوار العلوية للشمس بصورة أكبر فقد تم وضع مشربية صغيرة على يسار الشباك السابق، مع استعمال خرط خشبى ضيق، لكسرة حدة الإشعاع الشمسى.
ولوحظ أن المشربية السابقة تلقى ظلالها شتاءا على الشباك المجاور لها بدءا من الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا مما يقلل من كمية الإشعاع الشمسى والتى يمكن أن تدخل من هذا الشباك فى أيام الشتاء الباردة، مما ينبه على أهمية دراسة وضع علاقة الفتحات المتجاورة مع بعضها البعض لتحقيق التصميم الشمسى الواعى بالطاقة.
*منزل السنارى*: يلاحظ أنه توجد دخلة غائرة إلى الخلف بالدور الأرضى بالجهة اليمنى من الواجهة وقد ساعدت على تظليل الفتحات التى بداخلها يوم 21 يونيه صيفا، ويلاحظ أنه بالنسبة للشباكين المتجاورين بالدور العلوى من الواجهة وكذلك بالنسبة للشباك الذى تحتهما بالدور الأول، فقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الضيق، نظرا لتعرضهما الكبير للشمس، أما بالنسبة لباقى شبابيك الواجهة، فقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الواسع، نظرا لصغر مقاسات هذه الشبابيك وتواجدهما فوق مستوى نظر الواقف بداخل الغرف والأجزاء العلوية منها، فيتم استخدامهما بصفة أساسية للإضاءة والتهوية. 
*الواجهات الغربية:*
*منزل زينب خاتون*: توجد مشربية كبيرة الحجم تتوسط الواجهة بالدور الأول، ونظرا لتعرضها للإشعاع الشمسى بصورة كبيرة يوم 21 يونية بدءا من الساعة الثالثة عشر من بعد الظهر، فلقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الضيق فى تصميمها، فى حين أنه بالنسبة للشباك الواسع والذى يقع أسفل منها بالدور الأرضى، فلقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الواسع، نظرا لوقوعه فى الظل صيفا فى معظم ساعات تعرض الواجهة للشمس.
كما يلاحظ أنه يوجد برج رأسى ضيق يبرز أفقيا على يمين الواجهة من أعلى ذو موضع مناسب فى عكس اتجاه الأشعة الشمسية مما ساعد على إلقائه بكميات من الظلال على الواجهة نهارا بالصيف.
*منزل جمال الدين الذهبى*: فلقد ساعد البروز الأفقى بطول الدور الأول على إلقاء كميات من الظلال فى معظم ساعات تعرض الواجهة للإشعاع الشمسى على الدور الأرضى لفتحاته يوم 21 يونيه.
وفى أقصى الجهة اليسرى من الدور الأول نلاحظ وجود شباك واسع، وله ضلفة خشبية مصمته، منزلقة للتحكم فى منع أو دخول الإشعاع الشمسى صيفا وشتاءا، لهاذا فلقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الواسع فى تصميم هذا الشباك، أما بالنسبة للنافذة الصغيرة بوسط الواجهة بالدور الأول، فقد تم استعمال خرط خشبى ضيق، نظرا لتعرضها الكبير للإشعاع الشمسى مع اتصالها المباشر بالقاعة الموجودة بالدور الأول، أما بالنسبة لباقى الفتحات العلوية، فقد تم استعمال خرط خشبى واسع فى تصميمها، وذلك لاتصالها المباشر بطرقة ضيقة، وهذه الطرقة بها شباك داخلى ذو خرط ضيق يطل من أعلى على القاعة التى الدور الأول.
*منزل السنارى*: فلقد لوحظ أن تعدد الدخلات الغائرة للخلف بالدور الأرضى قد ساعد على إلقاء المزيد من الظلال على الواجهة وفتحاتها يوم 21 يونية، وذلك بالمقارنة بالواجهة الشرقية بنفس الفناء والتى تحتوى على دخلة واحدة فقط بالجزء الأيمن من الدور الأرضى.
ونظرا لتعرض المشربيتان والنافذتان اللتان فوقهما للإشعاع الشمسى بصورة كبيرة صيفا، فلقد تم استعمال الخرط الخشبى الضيق فى تصميمهما، أما بالنسبة للشباك العلوى الصغير الواقع بالجهة اليمنى من الواجهة، فلقد تم وضع خرط خشبى واسع نسبيا، نظرا لوجوده بالجزء العلوى من طرقة ضيقة تربط بين المقعد الصيفى وقاعة الطعام بالجزء الغربى للفناء.

*النتائج والتوصيات:*
1- فى دراسة الأبعاد الهندسية للأفنية الثلاثة: نجد أن متوسط ارتفاع الحوائط لا يتجاوز مرة ونصف طول أقل ضلع بالمسقط الأفقى وهو ما يتفق مع الدراسات السابقة.
2- فى دراسة الأداء الحرارى للأفنية الثلاثة: وجد أن فناء زينب خاتون يستقبل أثل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية [فترة الحرارة الزائدة] وهذا يوضح أنه توجد علاقة بين درجة احتواء الفناء وكمية الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة صيفا خاصة على أرضيات الفناء.
 كما أوضحت الدراسة أن فناء منزل جمال الدين الذهبى [الواجهات الشرقية والجنوبية والغربية] تستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية صيفا، كما أنها تستقبل أكبر كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى شتاءا.
أما بالنسبة لفتحات منزلى زينب خاتون والسنارى فإنها تستقبل أقل كمية من الإشعاع الشمسى يوم 21 يونية، كما تستقبل فتحات فناء جمال الدين الذهبى أكبر كمية إشعاع شمسى شتاءا.
3- أوضحت الدراسة أن لكل واجهة من واجهات الفناء وكذلك تفاصيل فتحاته تصميم خاص ومختلف حسب توجيهها وتعرضها للشمس، وأن الاستخدام المناسب لأماكن البروزات ومقدارها قد ساهم فى توفير الظلال على الواجهات خاصة الجنوبية وكذلك على الأرضيات لفترات طويلة صيفا.
4- يعتبر العامل الأساسى لتقويم الأداء الحرارى لأى فناء [أو مبنى] هو معرفة كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة صيفا أو شتاءا ولا يكون الإكتفاء فقط بإيجاد الظلال على الواجهات أو بتوفير نسبة معينة للفتحات بها، حيث أوضحت الدراسة أن بعض الواجهات بها نسب فتحات أقل من الواجهات الأخرى فى حين أن هذه الفتحات تتعرض لكميات أكبر من الإشعاع الشمسى صيفا.
*أهم التوصيات التى توصلت إليها الدراسة:*
أولا: استعمال الأفنية الداخلية فى تصميم المبانى بالمناطق الحارة الجافة، لما لها تأثير مناخى جيد، وخفض درجات الحرارة داخل المبنى.
ثانيا: يجب أن يراعى التوجيه والأبعاد الهندسية للفناء خاصة ارتفاع الواجهات وأماكن البروزات بالحوائط ومقدارها وتفاصيل الفتحات وأماكنها لكى يحقق التصميم أقل اكتساب حرارى صيفا وأكبر اكتساب حرارى شتاءا.
ثالثا: يجب أن يراعى حساب كميات الإشعاع الشمسى المستقبلة بواسطة الأسطح صيفا وشتاءا، للأفنية الداخلية أو المبانى بصفة عامة وذلك كمرحلة أولى للتصميم، ثم تأتى بعد ذلك اختيار المواد ذات السعة الحرارية العالية وكذلك لون الأسطح وملمسها وباقى العناصر التصميمية التى تتحكم فى عمليات التبادل الحرارى بين الفراغات الخارجية والفراغات الداخلية للمبنى.
رابعا: يراعى استعمال فنائين لعمل تهوية طبيعية بحيث يكون الفناء الأصغر مساحة مظللا معظم أوقات النهار والفناء الأكبر معرضا للشمس بصورة أكبر فيتم انتقال الهواء من الفناء المظلل إلى الفناء المشمس عن طريق الفتحات أو الفراغات المعمارية الموضوعة بينهما.
خامسا: يوصى استخدام نفس مبادئ تصميم الفناء الداخلى بصفة عامة فى تصميم الفراغات الخارجية المكشوفة، وهذا يوضح عدم جدوى تكرار استخدام نماذج معمارية لمبانى ذات واجهات متطابقة التصميم حول الفراغات الخارجية المكشوفة وذلك من وجهة نظر التصميم الشمسى، بل يجب أن يكون لكل واجهة من واجهات هذه النماذج التصميم الخاص بها حسب توجيهها بالموقع.

*وقد قام المؤلف بعمل دراسة على مدينة توشكى، فكانت هذه التوصيات:*
1- يعتبر الفناء الداخلى أحد أهم الحلول المعمارية الهامة والتى استخدمت فى مبانى ومساكن بلاد النوبة القديمة ومنها قريتا توشكى شرق وتوشكى غرب، ويوصى باستخدامه عند تصميم المبانى بمنطقة توشكى.
2- أوضحت الدراسة أفضلية الفناء الداخلى المستطيل عن الفناء المربع، [مع ثبات الحجم والتوجيه]، وإن كانت توصى الدراسة على ألا تقل النسب التشكيلية للفناء عن [1: 2.00 : 1.40] وإن كان يفضل استخدام النسب التشكيلية ذات درجة الإحتواء الأكبر مثل [1 : 2.50 : 1.58 ] بدرجة احتواء [4.40] أو [1 : 3 : 1.73] بدرجة احتواء [4.60] وذلك بالنسبة لمنطقة توشكى.
3- أوضحت الدراسة أن الفناء الذى يواجه محوره الطولى اتجاه الشمال الجغرافى يكون أفضل من وجهة نظر الأداء الحرارى صيفا وشتاءا، وأن انحراف توجيه الفناء من 15ْ وحتى 45ْ سواء إلى الشرق أو الغرب يعطى نتائج أسوء على الترتيب.
4- يمكن استخدام النتائج السابقة عند تصميم الفراغات المكشوفة بين المبانى سواء على مستوى التجمعات السكنية أو الفراغات العامة مع استخدام وسائل التظليل المناسبة من برجولات أو تشجير وخلافه خاصة فى الأماكن المعرضة للشمس من أرضية هذه الفراغات.
5- أما بالنسبة لاختيار أماكن الفتحات فهى تختلف باختلاف واجهات الفناء الداخلى حسب تعرضها للشمس والظلال صيفا وشتاءا،
 *فبالنسبة للواجهة البحرية* فيفضل اختيار أماكن الفتحات على الطرف الأيمن أو الأيسر للواجهة ولا ينصح باختيارها فى الجزء الأوسط من الواجهة، مع إمكانية استخدام بروز أفقى بعرض الواجهة من أعلى أو وسائل التظليل الثابتة للفتحات.
* أما بالنسبة للواجهة الجنوبية* فيفضل اختيار أماكن الفتحات فى الأجزاء العلوية بالجزء الأوسط من الواجهة كما ينصح باختيار الفراغات الهامة وأماكن فتحاتها بهذه الواجهة.
 *أما بالنسبة للواجهة الشرقية* فنجد أن أفضل مكان لاختيار الفتحات يكو الجزء الأيمن العلوى من الواجهة.
* أما الواجهة الغربية* فبالجزء الأيسر العلوى من الواجهة مع التوصية بالنسبة لكل من فتحات الواجهتين الشرقية والغربية باستخدام وسائل التظليل خاصة المتحركة للحماية من الإشعاع الشمسى صيفا.
...............


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الكتاب الرابع :خواطر الشيخ الشعراوى حول عمران المجتمع الإسلامى:*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
____

اسم الكتاب :خواطر الشيخ الشعراوى حول عمران المجتمع الإسلامى:





هذا الكتاب عبارة عن تجميع لأجزاء متقطعة من خواطره وأحاديثه عن القرآن فى بعض المجلات والجرائد خلال تسع سنوات منذ عام 1980 وحتى عام 1989، وخاصة من جريدة اللواء الإسلامى.
ويعتبر هذا الكتاب أول محاولة لمعرفة رأى عالم فاضل من علماء الدين فى أمور عمارة الدنياوهو الشيخ الشعراوى، فهو يثبت أن الدين الإسلامى منهج شامل ودستور حياة لا يقتصر على العبادات ولكنه يمتد ليشمل جميع مناحى الحياة المختلفة موضحا الطريق السوى الذى يجب أن يهتدى به الناس
.


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الكتاب الخــامس:المدخل إلى تصميم مبانى المعوقين:*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
___
اسم الكتاب: المدخل الى تصميممبانى المعوقين :






ملخص الكتاب ....

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المدخل إلى تصميم مبانى المعوقين*​كلنا نعلم أن فى كل دول العالم توجد نسبة من المعاقين، حيث قالت إحدى المواقع على الإنترنت أن عدد المعاقين فى العالم يصل إلى 500 مليون نسمة، وأن 80% منهم توجد فى الدول النامية، نظرا لعدم وجود وعى صحى كاف، كذلك إرتفاع نسبة التلوث، فهناك إرتفاع فى نسبة الأمراض المسببة للإعاقة.
ومؤلف الكتاب يقول "أن نسبة المعوقين فى المجتمعات تترواح من 10% إلى 13%، خاصة مع تزايد الحروب وأعمال العنف فى الأعوام الأخيرة، أى أنها نسبة لا يمكن إغفالها أو أهمالها، مما يجعلنا نفكر بجدية فى أساليب إزالة العوائق المادية والنفسية التى تحول دون الإستفادة من طاقات المعوقين فى بناء مجتمعاتهم."

وفى هذا الكتاب استعرض المؤلف فى خمسة فصول غير المراجع العربية والأجنبية، موضحا بالرسومات الوافية، أهم المعايير التصميمية لمبانى المعوقين على مختلف أنواعها وذلك بغرض أن يتفهم المصمم المعمارى كيفية توفير احتياجات المعوقين داخل المبانى المصممة خصيصا لهم، وليس هذا فقط، ولكن يجب أن يراعى حركة المعوقين فى معظم المبانى وخاصة المبانى العامة، والهامة الرئيسية، بحيث لا يقف تصميم المبنى كعائق فى استعمال المعوق للمبنى، سواءا كان يعمل به، أو ليقضى حاجة له فيها، وليس المبنى فقط، ولكن أيضا الموقع العام والبيئة المحيطة، يجب أن تلائم استخدام المعوق لها، من حيث استعمال السيارات المجهزة للمعوقين، وحركة الكرسى المتحرك، أو من يستخدمون العصا الواحدة أو الإثنين، وكذلك فاقدى البصر، كذلك فى التصميم الداخلى للمبانى، وعروض السلالم والمصاعد، والمنحدرات، ودورات المياه، والمطابخ، وكل جزء من المبنى، وكل جزء من الخدمات والفراغات فيه، حتى فى الملاعب والمتنزهات، يجب أن يراعى فيها المعوقين.

فيجب على المعمارى ألا تقتصر خدماته على جزء من المجتمع فقط غافلا جزءا أساسيا فيه، فهم يشكلون نسبة ليست قليلة فى المجتمع، حيث أنه يتحتم عليه أن يصل إلى مبدأ "تصميم بلا عوائق" للمجتمع كله.
ويؤكد المؤلف على أن الإسلام حث على العناية بالمعوقين، وأعطى أمثلة واضحة على اشتراك المعوقين فى أعمال مهمة فى البلاد على مستوى عال، وليست وظيفة صغيرة، مما يترتب عليه، مراعاتهم فى تصميم جميع أنواع المبانى سواءا العامة والحكومية والتجارية وكذلك المبانى الخاصة بهم من سكن وملاعب وغيرها.
​ وبالتالى فإن دور التصميم المعمارى ليكون فى خدمة المعوقين، ولكى يصل لتصميم بلا عوائق يجب مراعاة:
1- تمكين المعوق من استعمال المبنى بتوفير الخدمات اللازمة بالبيئة المحيطة وذلك بدءا بأماكن انتظار سيارته وممر المشاه الذى يكفل له سهولة حركته بمراعات وجود المنحدرات اللازمة بالأماكن المناسبة القريبة من أماكن الإنتظار المخصصة لهذه المجموعة، مع استعمال مواد الأرضيات المقاومة للإنزلاق ووقايته من تقلب الظروف الجوية ومراعات ألا تزيد أطوال الممرات عن الحدود المفروضة للمعوقين، وهى 61 م وقربها من المداخل التى يمكنهم استعمالها.
2- توفير مدخل يسهل على الجميع استعماله أيا كانت وسيلة حركتهم من استخدام كراسى متحركة أو أجهزة تعويضية مع مراعاة موقع هذا المدخل من تأثير الرياح إذا زادت عن الحدود المتاحة، والتى لا تؤخذ فى الإعتبار، فإذا زادت سرعة الهواء من 7 متر/ثانية، وكانت تهب أكثر من 10% من الوقت طوال العام، فيمكن تلافى هذا التأثير بما يضيفه من قوى قد تحول دون إمكانية استعمال ذلك المدخل إما ببناء حائط أمام هذا المدخل أو بوضع المداخل بإرتداد إلى الخلف، كما يجب مراعات أيضا الأبواب المستخدمة بهذه المداخل وعلى سبيل المثال تجنب الباب الدوار، مراعات حجمه، شكل ووضع المقابض المستعملة، ضغط إغلاقه وارتفاع العتب أمامه.
3- إمكانية وصول المعوق لجميع الأدوار بالمبنى ويكفى لتحقيق ذلك مصعد واحد بالمبنى يمكن للمعوق أن يستعمله مع وجوده على ذات المنسوب الذى يؤدى إليه مدخل سهل الإستعمال للجميع.
4- توفير الخدمات اللازمة بوجود دورة مياه خاصة للمعوقين من الرجال وأخرى للنساء بكل دور من أدوار المبنى.
5- لابد أن تكون الممرات المؤدية لمخارج الطوارئ سهلة الإستعمال للمعوقين.
مما سبق نجد أن دور التصميم المعمارى يمكن أن يتضح من خلال بعض التفاصيل البسيطة والتى يمكن إضافتها إلى المبانى القائمة، على سبيل المثال، يمكن إضافة أو توفير منحدرات فى مداخل المبانى الرئيسية والهامة، كذلك إضافة بعض المنحدرات الصغيرة للأرصفة وممرات المشاه عند أماكن عبور المشاه الرئيسية، بحيث انحدارها لا يزيد عن "6% - 10 %"، كذلك فى دورات المياه، وأماكن شرب المياه، بحيث تحتوى على مقابض فى ارتفاعات مناسبة لهم حتى يسهل استعمال هذه الخدمات، لتيسير الحياة عليهم.
ويتمنى المؤلف أن يأتى اليوم الذى يوجد فيه كابينة اتصال تليفون خاصة بالمعوقين، وصناديق البريد، بحيث تكون بمقاسات تتناسب مع مستعملى الكراسى المتحركة فى بعض الميادين الهامة كما هو متوافر فى بعض البلدان الأوروبية، كذلك يرى أن من حق الأبطال الرياضيين المعوقين، أن يجدوا الملاعب والمراكز الرياضية المصممة خصيصا لهم على مستوى مدن الجمهورية بحيث تكون متنفسا لهم ولباقى المعوقين وأسرهم حتى يتمكنوا من خلالها ممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية الخاصة بهم.
وقد عرض المؤلف هذا الكتاب فى خمسة فصول كالآتى:
*1- **الفصل الأول: المبانى السكنية.*​حيث يناقش موقع المبانى الخاصة بالمعوقين، هل توضع فى وسط المدينة، أم على أطراف المدينة، أم توضع فى المدن الجديدة، وقال أن سعر متر الأرض يتحكم فى وضع هذه المبانى، كذلك وجود المواصلات والخدمات الخاصة لهم، وأن المستوى الإقتصادى للدولة يعتبر من العناصر المتحكمة فى مواقع المبانى الخاصة بالمعاقين، حيث أن سعر الأرض لا يوضع فى الإعتبار فى الدول الغنية، ولكن يجب أن يراعى فى المدن الفقيرة، وفى مصر يوجد مدن جديدة كثيرة، وبها تنسيق مواقع جميل، وهناك رخص نسبى فى أسعار الأراضى هناك، وهناك مجالات عمل متوفرة فى تلك المدن الجديدة، كذلك وجود وسائل المواصلات التى تربطها ببقية المدن، ويرى المؤلف أنه يمكن أن يكون المعوقين نواة لبداية مدينة جديدة.
وقد استعرض المؤلف معايير تصميم هذه المبانى وهذه المدن بحيث تتلائم مع استعمال المعوقين لها، وقد لاحظت أن هناك بعض الأرقام التى تتكرر فى هذه المعايير، مما يمكن استعمالها وحدة تصميمية، فمثلا عروض الممرات عادة لا تقل عن 0.90 سم، مما يتلائم مع عرض الكرسى المتحرك، او استعمال العكازين، كذلك أقصى عرض للممر يصل إلى 1.80 سم، وأقصى ارتفاع للكوبستة أو الرف ليسهل الوصول إليه من 0.75 سم إلى 0.95 سم، وكذلك أقل عمق لأى فراغ لكى يدور فيه الكرسى المتحرك بحرية هو 1.50 سم، وميل المنحدرات لا يزيد عن 6%.
وقد حاول المؤلف أن يناقش النقاط التالية فى معظم أنواع المبانى، لكى يصل إلى المعايير الصحيحة مهما كان نوع المبنى المستخدم، ولذلك سوف أضع هذه النقاط فى المبانى السكنية ولن أكررها فى الباقى، ولكن سوف نعرض بعض صور لكل نوع مبنى لنبين بعض تفاصيل هذه المعايير فى معظم هذه النقاط، ثم يختم كل نوع من هذه المبانى بعرض عدة نماذج لها.










































1-1.1 : الموقع العام:
1-1.2 : مواقف السيارات:
1-1.3 : ممرات المشاه.
1-1.4 : مداخل المبانى والمنحدرات:
1-1.5 : العناصر الداخلية للمبنى السكنى:
1-5-1: السلالم والمصاعد
1-5-2 : مداخل الوحدات السكنية:
1-5-3 : الممرات والطرقات الداخلية:



































-5-4 : غرف المعيشة والطعام
1-5-5 : غرف النوم.
1-5-6 : دورات المياه:
1-5-7 : المطابخ.
1-5-8 : النوافذ والأبواب:
1-5-9 : الأدوات الكهربائية وأجهزة الإنذار
1-1.6 : نماذج لمبانى سكنية للمعوقين


















































​



​


​- *الفصل الثانى: مبانى التعليم والتدريب المهنى.*​*2-1: مبانى التعليم والدراسة:*
2-1-1: المعايير التصميمية للمبانى التعليمية للمكفوفين:
2-1-1-1: اختيار موقع المبنى وعدد طوابقه:
2-1-1-2: مقاسات الممرات الرئيسية بالمبنى:
2-1-1-3: التصميم السليم والآمن للسلالم
2-1-1-4: تصميم الفصول الدراسية وفصول تعليم السير وفن الحركة:
2-1-1-5: عنابر النوم والإقامة الداخلية:
2-1-1-6: صالة الطعام والخدمات الترفيهية والثقافية:
2-1-1-7: المعالجة المعمارية للأبواب والشبابيك:
2-1-1-8: دورات المياه:
2-1-1-9: الحدائق الخاصة بالمكفوفين

































​2-1-2 : المبانى التعليمية للمعاقين حركيا:
2-1-2-1: خط سير المعوق داخل المبنى:
2-1-2-2 : تصميم الفصول الدراسية:
2-1-2-3 : دورات المياه:
2-1-2-4 : أسلوب تنسيق الموقع:
2-1-3 : المبانى التعليمية الخاصة بالصم والبكم:
2-1-4 : المبانى التعليمية الخاصة بالمتخلفين عقليا:
2-1-5 : نماذج لمبانى التعليم: 



















































2-2: مبانى التدريب المهنى والورش:​لا يختلف تصميم هذه المبانى عن مثيلاتها لأى مبنى مخصص للورش، ولكن يفضل أن تكون الورض فى الأدوار الأرضية لسهولة دخول الخامات وخروج المنتجات، مع مراعات ألا تقل عروض الممرات الرئيسية عن 3.00 متر خاصة أنه يتم نقل الخامات من وإلى الورش عن طريق عربات يدوية مما يتطلب أتساعا كافيا لهذه الممرات.
*2-2-1: نماذج لمبانى الورش والتدريب المهنى*

*



*​


*يتبع*​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*3- **الفصل الثالث: المبانى العلاجية ومبانى الضيافة "الفنادق".*​*3-1 المبانى العلاجية [المستشفيات]:*
3-1-1: الوحدات العلاجية الواجب توفيرها فى مرحلة العلاج الطبيعى:
3-1-2: نماذج لمبانى علاجية للمعوقين.
*3-2 مبانى الضيافة [الفنادق]:*
3-2-1: غرف النزلاء:
3-2-2: قاعات تناول الطعام:
3-2-3: غرف وقاعات الإجتماعات والمؤتمرات:
3-2-4: حمامات السباحة:
3-2-5: نماذج لمبانى فندقية:








*4- **الفصل الرابع: المبانى الترفيهية والألعاب الرياضية.*​*4-1: مبانى الترفيه والمعسكرات:*
*4-2: الألعاب الرياضية للمعوقين:*
*4-2-1: الألعاب الرياضية للمقعدين:*
*4-2-2: الألعاب الرياضية للمبتورين:*
*4-2-3: الألعاب الرياضية للمكفوفين:*
*4-2-: نماذج لمبانى رياضية للمعوقين:*

*



*

*



*

*



*


*- الفصل الخامس: التصميم المعمارى فى خدمة المعوقين، [التصميم بلا عوائق]*

*



*












*



*

*



*

*



*​*






............
*


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

*الكتاب الســـادس والاخير :- التطور العمرانى والتراث المعمارى لمدينة القدس الشريف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ــــــــــ
اسم الكتاب: *التطور العمرانى والتراث المعمارى لمدينة القدس الشريف:*
*



*


*ملخص الكتاب.....*
* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ التطور العمرانى والتراث المعمارى​لمدينة القدس الشريف​عندما يصبح التراث المعمارى رمزا للثقافة المقاومة​تتعرض مدينة القدس الشريف منذ الإحتلال الإسرائيلى لأخطار التهويد والإستيطان وإزالة المعالم الإسلامية من الوجود، من أجل التمهيد للسيطرة عليها وعلى المسجد الأقصى وإقامة الهيكل فى الساحة المقدسة بعد هدم جميع المبانى والآثار الإسلامية الموجودة فى رحابه من مئات السنين، وإعلان القدس عاصمة لإسرائيل.
من هنا تأتى أهمية هذا الكتاب الذى يعد محاولة للتعريف بعمران القدس على مر العصور، موضحا بالأدلة أن نشأتها كانت عربية، وكذلك يلقى الضوء بالتفصيل على تراثها المعمارى الإسلامى والذى يمثل نموذجا لثقافة المقاومة وشاهدا أساسيا على إسلامية القدس.
هذه مقدمة جميلة تلخص مدينة القدس وقضيتها، كتبها المؤلف ليوضح المغزى الحقيقى لكتابه القيم، الذى يعد من الكتب القلائل التى تعرض بصدق الخلفية التاريخية لنشأة مدينة القدس منذ بدء الخليقة، مرورا بكل العصور سواءا ما قبل الميلاد أو بعده، ودخول المسيحية والإسلام فيها ومدى التغيرات التى حدثت فيها سواءا كانت تغيرات جغرافية أو معمارية، معززة بالصور، سواءا كانت مساقط أفقية وواجهات لبعض الأبنية الهامة بها، أو صورا فوتوغرافية لها، وكذلك تم وضع قائمة بالآثار اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلامية الموجودة بالمدينة على مر العصور، واستعرض أيضا الخطة المعدة لتهويد القدس، واختتم الكتاب بعرض بعض الصور الملونة لبعض الآثار الإسلامية فى القدس.
*




مسجد قبة الصخرة







وفيما يلى يتم عرض محتويات الكتاب، لكى نعطى صورة مختصرة عن محتواه، وأرجو أن تستمتعوا بقراءته، لأنه يعتبر تحفة تاريخية وثائقية ومعمارية لمدينة القدس، وهو مرجع مهم لكل من يريد أن يعرف الحقيقة الكاملة لمدينة القدس.

*الجزء الأول: عمران القدس عبر التاريخ*
*الفصل الأول: عمران القدس ما قبل الفتح الإسلامى:*
1- العرب بناة مدينة أورسالم.
2- القدس فى عهد سيدنا إبراهيم.
3- بنو إسرائيل يدخلون فلسطين.
4- فتح القدس على يد سيدنا داوود.
5- بناء الهيكل فى عهد سيدنا سليمان.
6- السبى البابلى وتدمير الهيكل.
7- إعادة بناء الهيكل الثانى فى عهد الفرس.
8- القدس فى عهد اليونانيين.
9- الحكم الرومانى للقدس.
10- القدس البيزنطية (المسيحية).





أورشاليم فى عهد هيرود


*الفصل الثانى: عمران القدس فى ظل العصور الإسلامية:*
1- القدس والحرم الشريف فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب.
2- عمران القدس فى العصر الاموى.
3- القدس فى العصر العباسى.
4- القدس فى عصر الدولة الإخشيدية.
5- القدس فى العصر الفاطمى.
6- القدس تحت الحكم الصليبى.
7- أسلمة القدس فى العصر الأيوبى.
8- القدس المملوكية.
9- القدس فى العصر العثمانى.






خريطة القدس فى العصر المملوكى







المدرسه الاسعرديه 






مسجد الكأس





مسجد السلسه 





























مسجد المئذنة الحمراء




*الفصل الثالث: محاولات تهويد القدس فى ظل الإحتلال الصهيونى:*
1- الخطة الإستيطانية لتهويد القدس.
2- الحفريات الإسرائيلية حول المسجد الأقصى.
*الجزء الثانى: التراث المعمارى الإسلامى بمدينة القدس*
*الفصل الرابع: الآثار والعمائر الإسلامية بالقدس القديمة:*
1- أسوار وأبواب القدس.
2- المساجد والزوايا.
3- المدارس.
4- الخانقاوات والاربطة.
5- الدور والقصور.
6- الأسواق والخانات.
7- المنشآت المائية.
8- الترب والأضرحة.
9- البيمارستان الصلاحى.
10- قلعة القدس.
*الفصل الخامس: كنوز المسجد الأقصى المبارك (المعروف باسم الحرم القدسى):*
1- أبواب الحرم.
2- قبة الصخرة والمسجد الأقصى.
3- مآذن الحرم.
4- أروقة الحرم.
5- قباب الحرم.
6- المنشآت المائية بالحرم.
7- مصاطب الحرم.
8- مهد عيسى ومسجده.
9- حائط البراق.
*الجزء الثالث: الملاحق*
ملحق 1: الآثار والمواقع الإسلامية بالقدس مرتبة حسب العصور الإسلامية.
ملحق 2: الآثار والمواقع المسيحية بالقدس.
ملحق 3: الآثار والمواقع اليهودية بالقدس.
ملحق 4: الرأى الشرعى فى إطلاق لفظ "الحرم" على المسجد الأقصى المبارك.
مراجع الكتاب
الصور الملونة​ ................


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

يا رب تكونوا استفدتوا من الموضوع


----------



## م . ماجدة (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخ وائل على حسن تعاونك ورغبتك فى استفادة الجميع ونشر العلم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً ليك جدا م. ماجده ويا رب اكون عند حسن ظنطوا فيه دايما ً


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (2 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتير يا وائل عن جد شكلك تعبت عليهن بس عند الله ما بضيع شي
الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يخليكى مهندسه دنيا ... خلونى اقول اذا كان الجهد اللى انا بعمله ده كتير ... فالسبب يعود ليكوا ولروددكوا على الموضوعات ... ده بيدى الواحد دفعه للامام انه يتطلع للاحسن وان شاء الله اعمل حاجه تعجبكوا اكثر


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخ مصمم ..... وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## محمود الحنفي (20 أبريل 2009)

أحسن الله اليك وبارك فيك
جهد طيب


----------



## med89 (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي على مجهودك الرائع وعملك الدائم من اجل رقي المنتدى وربنا يخليك لينا .....


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 أبريل 2009)

--- جزاكم الله خيرا ---


----------



## matawnih2000 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور اخي الكريم على المجهود الرائع ...... اذا موجودات عندك هاي الكتب ( كتب الكترونية ) يا ريت تزودنا فيهم


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكر الجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
عمل جيد جدا وتسلن ايدك
ششششششششششششششكرا جزيلا


----------



## alaa_1986 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع .. موضوع قيم


----------



## م.م.طه (27 مارس 2010)

يسلمو خيو 
عن جد موضوع شيّق و مميز 
و انا كنت محتاجة لهالمعلومات 
عاشت ايدك 
تحياتي


----------



## فاطمه السفياني (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك م وائل ايراجون بوركت يداك


----------



## galalfarhan (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وايل ايرجوان معلومات ممتازه


----------



## marbel (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## فايز على على (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبــــــادي (30 مايو 2011)

جوزيت خير ا

وزوجت بكرا


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (31 مايو 2011)

جهد عظيم جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## PURE_HEART (31 مايو 2011)

يسلموووووووووووو اخوي


----------



## Abu Hammad (8 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله جميل جدا...


----------



## حميدوان (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ألف شكرا


----------



## المعماري 5 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك اخي وائل


----------

